

'We're Really Screwed Now': NSA's Best Friend Just Shivved The Spies - grej
http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/10/28/were_really_screwed_now_nsas_best_friend_just_shivved_the_spies

======
grej
One of the National Security Agency's biggest defenders in Congress is
suddenly at odds with the agency and calling for a top-to-bottom review of
U.S. spy programs. And her long-time friends and allies are completely
mystified by the switch.

"We're really screwed now," one NSA official told The Cable. "You know things
are bad when the few friends you've got disappear without a trace in the dead
of night and leave no forwarding address."

In a pointed statement issued today, Senate Intelligence Committee chairman
Dianne Feinstein said she was "totally opposed" to gathering intelligence on
foreign leaders and said it was "a big problem" if President Obama didn't know
the NSA was monitoring the phone calls of German Chancellor Angela Merkel. She
said the United States should only be spying on foreign leaders with hostile
countries, or in an emergency, and even then the president should personally
approve the surveillance.

